# sleeping on back!



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey emilycaitlin,

I'm just wonderin wat the actual danger of sleepin on ur back is?every night I fall asleep on my left side but wake up on my back. And sometimes have to admit defeat and stay on my back cos my hip is so sore so I'm wonderin wat danger it can cause!!

Jenna xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The weight of your baby can press on one of the blood vessels supplying your baby with oxygen, so at your gestation, its a definite no no to be flat on your back. If you have a pillow or cushion wedged under you so yiu aren't totally flat, that would be ok,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok thank u

Jenna xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey just me again!
Is it ok to sleep on right side?I was told at the start that sleepin on left was the best but I'm really strugglin now cos my left leg and hip is so sore now when I lay on it but don't wanna risk sleepin any other way unless I no its safe!!

Thanks
Jenna xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

